# Brake conversion on a ‘65



## A-Aron (Sep 30, 2018)

Beware, new GTO owner...

I want to convert to power disc brakes. I'd like to go with larger rotors which means larger wheels. Complete swap will have to wait until I can afford all of the parts. 

For now, can I swap in power brake booster and new master and get rid of the single reservoir and do the rest later?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

A-Aron said:


> Beware, new GTO owner...
> 
> I want to convert to power disc brakes. I'd like to go with larger rotors which means larger wheels. Complete swap will have to wait until I can afford all of the parts.
> 
> For now, can I swap in power brake booster and new master and get rid of the single reservoir and do the rest later?


The brake booster will be setup for discs or drums, so you'll likely need to install all at once.

I went with essentially a C5 corvette setup on my 65'. I'd suggest looking at CPP (Classic Performance Parts) for the big brake options. If you get anything close to a 13" rotor you will need 17"+ wheels.

So as advised to me - decide the brakes you want and then select wheels. If you already have the wheels you like, then select brakes that will fit.

FWIW, my brakes are amazing and the car feels like a different beast.


----------

